
How to Start Knitting (and Learn to Love It) - wjossey
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/07/11/smarter-living/how-to-start-knitting.html
======
wjossey
While I don't know how to knit, I do crochet from time to time, and would
highly recommend it as a hobby / way to take a forced break. I'm currently two
years into making a large blanket, and I love coming back to it every couple
of months to make a foot or so of progress. I'll finish it eventually, I'm not
in a rush!

For me, the repetitive nature of it is very therapeutic, and is similar to the
benefit I get from highly repetitive games (which I like to play when I need
to shut my brain off after work).

